# BREAKING: CM Punk injured and needs surgery: interim champion to be crowned



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532878637338243072
As seen on Rampage, he's injured and needs surgery. Punk said he would relinquish the championship, but then said Tony said no, but Jericho said he was. 

_Update_
There will be a interim champion crowned and an unification match down the road


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CM Punk retiring in order to have a boxing match with Jake Paul. He will avenge those UFC losses!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He just won the belt LOL


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MJF took his smile.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> He just won the belt LOL


All his recent botches made him lose his smile. 😟


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Look in my eyes

What do you see?

I require surgery


----------



## Thunderbolt (Jul 7, 2020)

Gimpy leg.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

He's giving the belt to Adam Cole


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The only thing that Fightful Select has on this is that CM Punk has said to others that his foot is hurt. They are not sure if this is related to CM Punks announcement or not.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thunderbolt said:


> Gimpy leg.


Right on cue.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

La Parka said:


> He's giving the belt to Adam Cole


Even prime heel CM Punk couldn’t possibly be that dastardly.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Even prime heel CM Punk couldn’t possibly be that dastardly.


@YamchaRocks paid the man big bucks


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> All his recent botches made him lose his smile. 😟


He's probably hurt he's looked rough his last few matches.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

If they vacate the title I sure hope they don't do a tournament. I fucking haaaaate tournaments.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

GNKenny said:


> If they vacate the title I sure hope they don't do a tournament. I fucking haaaaate tournaments.


Just give the title to the guy who won the last tournament.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Just give the title to the guy who won the last tournament.


ADAM COLE BAY BAY!


----------



## BigMacAttack44 (Nov 15, 2021)

The love fest is finally over!! Vacate the belt and let's have a good champion again! But who?

"Cut my music.....cut my music"


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Vacant's first AEW World Title reign being upon us?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

BigMacAttack44 said:


> The love fest is finally over!! Vacate the belt and let's have a good champion again! But who?
> 
> *"Cut my music.....cut my music"*


Shane Douglas?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I think if they don't take this opportunity to crown Wardlow then they've fucked up.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

GNKenny said:


> If they vacate the title I sure hope they don't do a tournament. I fucking haaaaate tournaments.


Plus they just ended two of them Sunday.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

To announce he ain't going nowhere and neither is the title... he's signed a brand new contract baby!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

GNKenny said:


> If they vacate the title I sure hope they don't do a tournament. I fucking haaaaate tournaments.


It’s AEW. It’d be guaranteed to be a tournament with wild cards. They are as common as a roll up in WWE.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

GNKenny said:


> Shane Douglas?


A resurrected Rick Rude?


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Surely there’s no way in hell he’s vacating the AEW title lol that would be beyond pathetic


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punk: " I am injured. Going to let the belt go. Don't worry AEW fans. I have decided to give the belt to the one man that represents our company...................."


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

toontownman said:


> To announce he ain't going nowhere and neither is the title... he's signed a brand new contract baby!


That would be hilarious he's not even a year into his current deal.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

DrEagles said:


> Surely there’s no way in hell he’s vacating the AEW title lol that would be beyond pathetic


IF he's hurt and going to miss an extended amount of time there wouldn't be much else they could do.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> IF he's hurt and going to miss an extended amount of time there wouldn't be much else they could do.


Would be fucking terrible if he had to vacate it to be honest.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

It would be interesting if MJF just steals the title lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> That would be hilarious he's not even a year into his current deal.


He’s getting paid even more money on his current deal while MJF gets to eat shit until 2024. Storyline advancement made! 🤣


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

VACANT IS ALL ELITE

Ugh…another ex-WWE guy.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BigMacAttack44 said:


> The love fest is finally over!! Vacate the belt and let's have a good champion again! But who?
> 
> "Cut my music.....cut my music"


"yo! Listen! We goin' acapella cuz I don't need the track noise. The title's going home with The Acclaimed and The Ass Boys!"


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Crackhead Khan gonna be a great 14 month AEW world Champion.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Would be fucking terrible if he had to vacate it to be honest.


Indeed


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

If he's indeed injured, how ironic is it that he did it to himself by jumping into the crowd. What an idiot!

Gotta put the title on Bryan now if that is the case.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Gn1212 said:


> If he's indeed injured, how ironic is it that he did it to himself by jumping into *the crow* What an idiot!


What’s Sting got to do with it?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532900580292558848


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cant be a big announcement can it? Why not wait until Dynamite?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532900580292558848


Big announcement: Trio Team: CMFTR will be wanting the new Trio Title LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Honey Bucket said:


> What’s Sting got to do with it?


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> IF he's hurt and going to miss an extended amount of time there wouldn't be much else they could do.


I mean Hangman barely had any matches when he was champ


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

DrEagles said:


> I mean Hangman barely had any matches when he was champ


He has a PPV title match in a few weeks.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> He has a PPV title match in a few weeks.


Punk vs Tanahashi is for the aew title?


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

It's a work I tell ya!


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

“I’m here to announce … it’s over … over for all these guys that think they’re going to take this championship away from me. The future of the AEW championship is that I’m going to hold it as long as I want to wrestle before I decide to retire — and I’m retiring the belt with me!!!”


----------



## Darkcarnage (7 mo ago)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Right on cue.


He hurt himself jumping into the crowd


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I think if they don't take this opportunity to crown Wardlow then they've fucked up.


Yeah, they need to put the title on Wardlow. He's #1 in the rankings anyway. There's no one else in position right now.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

DrEagles said:


> I mean Hangman barely had any matches when he was champ


 1 or 2 a month about as often as he should have been wrestling


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

That sucks. Especially when they just announced the Tanahashi match.

I hope TK has a good backup plan.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Asuka842 said:


> That sucks. Especially when they just announced the Tanahashi match.
> 
> I hope TK has a good backup plan.


This kinda throws a wrench in the MJF stuff too


----------



## Darkcarnage (7 mo ago)

*Don’t crowd surf especially when you botch moves in every match you’re in.*


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm glad the title isn't being vacated. No Punk/Tanahashi but there are plenty of guys who can tear it up with him.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If they put it on Cole I'm gonna chop my pee pee off


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I'm glad the title isn't being vacated. No Punk/Tanahashi but there are plenty of guys who can tear it up with him.


It is being vacated according to Jericho


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If they put it on Cole I'm gonna chop my pee pee off


If they put it on Cole I'm not watching.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Jedah said:


> If they put it on Cole I'm not watching.


Me neither


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This kinda throws a wrench in the MJF stuff too


It should be fine. Punk will win the title back when he comes back.
Return at All Out, beat Bryan.
Drop the title on Eddie at Arthur Ashe to Eddie, turn heel at Full Gear and win it back.

MJF v Punk in 2023 on track.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That really sucks, but I hope his surgery is successful and he can make a comeback when healed.

Time to strap the rocket to Wardlow? He is ranked #1 and they would be absolutely insane to give him a loss at this point.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Alvarez is claiming it's not relinquished yet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532918344751337472


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Alvarez is claiming it's not relinquished yet
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532918344751337472



Yet the guy in the back on the headsets told Jericho to repeat it was twice.



So....wtf.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Oh, TK doing an interim champion... should have guessed that. lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

So there will be an interim champion, very confusing stuff


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Jericho confusing people saying he relinquished the title.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Mox vs. the winner of a battle royal. Interim champion isn't a bad idea.

But it is weird because Wardlow is #1 in the rankings, so this feels arbitrary. Good reason why they should just get rid of the rankings already.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

God Movement said:


> I think if they don't take this opportunity to crown Wardlow then they've fucked up.


That reminds me, didn't Wardlow win something back then that could have been like some future title shot?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Gn1212 said:


> Jericho confusing people saying he relinquished the title.


Jericho is good at confusing people.

Also, ANOTHER BELT?!? Kidding, kidding.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Ok so a Battle Royale winner will face Moxley at Forbidden Door to crown and interim champion.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Allow me to explain

In boxing, you can have an interim champion. Effectively, what you will have are two champions simulataneously. The champion who is unable to defend (CM Punk) and an active champion in the interim who can. When the champion who is unable to defend returns, then he must defend this against the interim champion, the interim champion forfeits his title to compete for the actual championship.

I like this, it's certainly different.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Allow me to explain
> 
> In boxing, you can have an interim champion. Effectively, what you will have are two champions simulataneously. The champion who is unable to defend (CM Punk) and an active champion in the interim who can. When the champion who is unable to defend returns, then he must defend this against the interim champion, the interim champion forfeits his title to compete for the actual championship.
> 
> I like this, it's certainly different.



Then they should have just said that. Instead Jericho made sure to sneak in "relinquished " before the break..then he repeated it right after the break. Obviously someone told him to say it. So I mean wtf.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Then they should have just said that. Instead Jericho made sure to sneak in "relinquished " before the break..then he repeated it right after the break. Obviously someone told him to say it. So I mean wtf.


I would expect this to be clarified on Dynamite, but this is likely down to miscommunication from the top.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

God Movement said:


> Allow me to explain
> 
> In boxing, you can have an interim champion. Effectively, what you will have are two champions simulataneously. The champion who is unable to defend (CM Punk) and an active champion in the interim who can. When the champion who is unable to defend returns, then he must defend this against the interim champion, the interim champion forfeits his title to compete for the actual championship.
> 
> I like this, it's certainly different.


All thus because they don't want to have title rematches. 🤣


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Gn1212 said:


> All thus because they don't want to have title rematches. 🤣


You think? My perspective is they just don't want to have CM Punk drop the title, but they want to have a champion on the show. I'd expect him to win against the interim champion on his return. This could easily be accomplished by simply vacating the title and having him compete again on his return, and you could even make him the first 2x champion by doing this.

You could be right though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532922044999868418


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If they put it on Cole I'm gonna chop my pee pee off



You gonna use a katana? Scissors?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They did an interim champion with the whole TNT title stuff, so this is not unprecedented.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> You gonna use a katana? Scissors?


Well a katana would be less torturous so yeah let's go with that


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532922044999868418


Expect a rehash of this.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

God Movement said:


> You think? My perspective is they just don't want to have CM Punk drop the title, but they want to have a champion on the show. I'd expect him to win against the interim champion on his return. This could easily be accomplished by simply vacating the title and having him compete again on his return, and you could even make him the first 2x champion by doing this.
> 
> You could be right though.


It's not the first time. They did it with Cody too.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> You gonna use a katana? Scissors?


Yamaguchi-san will do it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532922044999868418


I am quite surprised that Mox would do this instead of being in a match with a Japanese talent at Forbidden Door.

Unless...one of the surprise entrants in the battle royal ends up being his original opponent at Forbidden Door and that just makes that match for the title now. That would be interesting at least.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Pretty horrible timing. Lets see how this Interim Champion thing works out. 

At least AEW is not having a champion who isn't defending the belt for the past few months since he won it unlike the WWE trash. They are progressing the title in another way through another champion even if its an Interim champion.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

This is why you stack your roster. You never know when injuries will force your hand.

I hope Danielson isn’t involved in the interim title match. I want him to face Okada at “Forbidden Door” so much.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

God Movement said:


> Expect a rehash of this.


I've lost the plot, is this the most elaborate pro wrestling work ever? 🤣
Naturally I'd say no but Punk is wrestling psychopath.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Honestly, I'd love if they go with Eddie, and this would really be the only way you could possibly have him hold it. 

You could have him win the battle royal, you could have the Moxley match with all the history they have, and then when Punk returns you can have them rekindle their feud. MJF meanwhile can be kept away from it and continue to seethe in anger until Punk gets it back. I'd even keep him out of the battle royal by Tony suspending him after the promo.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Unless...one of the surprise entrants in the battle royal ends up being his original opponent at Forbidden Door and that just makes that match for the title now. That would be interesting at least.


That was what I was thinking. Tanahashi or Ospreay, maybe.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Allow me to explain
> 
> In boxing, you can have an interim champion. Effectively, what you will have are two champions simulataneously. The champion who is unable to defend (CM Punk) and an active champion in the interim who can. When the champion who is unable to defend returns, then he must defend this against the interim champion, the interim champion forfeits his title to compete for the actual championship.
> 
> I like this, it's certainly different.


Explain to who? Absolutely nobody is confused as to what the extremely basic concept of an interim champion is. 

Their confused by AEW’s use of the word relinquished when an interim champion means there would be no relinquishing of the title. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> Honestly, I'd love if they go with Eddie, and this would really be the only way you could possibly have him hold it.
> 
> You could have him win the battle royal, you could have the Moxley match with all the history they have, and then when Punk returns you can have them rekindle their feud. MJF meanwhile can be kept away from it and continue to seethe in anger until Punk gets it back. I'd even keep him out of the battle royal by Tony suspending him after the promo.


Well, that's another one, yeah. And then Punk turns heel on him.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

TAC41 said:


> Explain to who? Absolutely nobody is confused as to what the extremely basic concept of an interim champion is.
> 
> Their confused by AEW’s use of the word relinquished when an interim champion means there would be no relinquishing of the title.
> 
> ...


I'm confused at your misuse of the word "their".


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> That was what I was thinking. Tanahashi or Ospreay, maybe.


Yeah, if Tanahashi is still in the US since we know he was here Wednesday, that could be an easy solution to a shitty situation.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I don’t know why but I love unification title matches


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Poor Denise Salcedo. She’s really confused about AEW’s announcement, and I can’t blame her. AEW really dropped the ball here. They needed to be really clear on what is happening.

Will the battle royal winner face Mox later on Dynamite, with the winner advancing to the interim championship at Forbidden Door? Or will the battle royal winner face Mox at Forbidden Door?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

If they are going to put over Wardlow, the final person in the ring with him needs to be someone like Danielson, Christian, Joe or Sting. You want to make the audience unsure if they're really about to see Wardlow get this.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

JasmineAEW said:


> Poor Denise Salcedo. She’s really confused about AEW’s announcement, and I can’t blame her. AEW really dropped the ball here. They needed to be really clear on what is happening.
> 
> Will the battle royal winner face Mox later on Dynamite, with the winner advancing to the interim championship at Forbidden Door? Or will the battle royal winner face Mox at Forbidden Door?


Face mox for the championship at FD


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

thorn123 said:


> I don’t know why but I love unification title matches


Vengeance 2001 will always be a major milestone even if the final match did suck. Unifying the WWF and WCW titles felt like such a big deal.

Add to that the fact that having Jericho win it which no one saw coming AND be the only person who could ever say they beat The Rock and Steve Austin on the same night in two different matches helped solidify his main event status.

Nothing on that level is going to happen here, but they could still make it great.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

JasmineAEW said:


> Poor Denise Salcedo. She’s really confused about AEW’s announcement, and I can’t blame her. AEW really dropped the ball here. They needed to be really clear on what is happening.
> 
> Will the battle royal winner face Mox later on Dynamite, with the winner advancing to the interim championship at Forbidden Door? Or will the battle royal winner face Mox at Forbidden Door?


Well, it has sparked chatter within the community again. 🤣
As if there wasn't already enough drama after DoN and the MJF angle.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

JasmineAEW said:


> Poor Denise Salcedo. She’s really confused about AEW’s announcement, and I can’t blame her. AEW really dropped the ball here. They needed to be really clear on what is happening.
> 
> Will the battle royal winner face Mox later on Dynamite, with the winner advancing to the interim championship at Forbidden Door? Or will the battle royal winner face Mox at Forbidden Door?


I agree, I'm still not 100% sure how we're getting there but I'm almost certain this is going to lead to Mox vs Tanahashi at the PPV for the interim belt. I interpreted it that Jon Moxley will face the winner of the Battle Royale in the main event of Forbidden Door for the Interim title but other people have interpreted it as Jon Moxley facing the winner of the BR in the main event of Dynamite and then the winner of THAT match goes to Forbidden Door. If it's the latter, then we would need a way to determine a second contender.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I agree, I'm still not 100% sure how we're getting there but I'm almost certain this is going to lead to Mox vs Tanahashi at the PPV for the interim belt.


And the funny thing is, Mox has been waiting to fight Tanahashi for months. If it happens, now it will have the highest stakes.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Kenny Omega vs Mox at Forbidden door then? Or hangman?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Geeee said:


> I agree, I'm still not 100% sure how we're getting there but I'm almost certain this is going to lead to Mox vs Tanahashi at the PPV for the interim belt.


forgone conclusion that Tanahashi will lose.They won’t make him interim champion because he will have to go back to Japan


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Moxley lmao.

What a shambles of a company.

The good news is I now have zero reason to watch until MJF shows up again.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

redban said:


> forgone conclusion that Tanahashi will lose.They won’t make him interim champion because he will have to go back to Japan


Not necessarily. Maybe Tana really wants that Punk match. In which case, he might win the interim title to facilitate that. It's just an interim belt, so you can get a little crazy with it


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Kenny Omega vs Mox at Forbidden door then? Or hangman?


Don’t get my hopes up about Kenny like that. Moderator or not, I will V-trigger you in the face.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Kenny Omega vs Mox at Forbidden door then? Or hangman?


Hopefully neither. I think the whole concept of Forbidden Door is AEW vs NJPW so I see a NJPW talent being a surprise entrant in the battle royal and winning. Like I said earlier, there is a good chance Tanahashi is still in the US so he makes the most sense here to me.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Not necessarily. Maybe Tana really wants that Punk match. In which case, he might win the interim title to facilitate that. It's just an interim belt, so you can get a little crazy with it


If that happens somehow, then that means Hiroshi Tanahashi would miss the G1 Climax tournament next month (unless NJPW is cool with that decision).

In an unlikely scenario where Hiroshi Tanahashi somehow ends up as our interim AEW World Champion, then that would likely mean that someone like Bryan Danielson competes in the G1 tournament as a compensatory substitute for the Ace.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

JasmineAEW said:


> Don’t get my hopes up about Kenny like that. Moderator or not, I will V-trigger you in the face.


Would be a good way to begin the elite feud. As long as we don't give it to Cole


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Hopefully neither. I think the whole concept of Forbidden Door is AEW vs NJPW so I see a NJPW talent being a surprise entrants in the battle royal and winning. Like I said earlier, there is a good chance Tanahashi is still in the US so he makes the most sense here to me.


Tanahashi is definitely in the United States btw.

I watched this morning's NJPW event (which STILL had the big stars like Kazuchika Okada, Tetsuya Naito, Jay White, and Shingo Takagi); but Hiroshi Tanahashi was absent on the show.

He'll most likely show up again on this upcoming Dynamite episode.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

For those wanting a random Japanese guy to win the interim AEW title thats hilarious. It needs to be an AEW star who is full time.Especially with some of these guys having literally no record in the company that pretty much affirms the entire wins/losses means literally nothing (which we do kind of know but it makes it more obvious)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> Would be a good way to begin the elite feud. As long as we don't give it to Cole


Agreed. Cue in Omega a bit early i suppose.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

This is a chance to book a new main event star. 

I mean the belt on a guy like Caster, or Brody King. I know it sounds ridiculous but you could get mileage out of putting the belt on a up and coming talent and have another piece in your main events going forward. 

We all know Mox, Bryan, MJF, and Wardlow will be champs or contenders. Why not elevate someone on the short term and play hot potato with the belt till Punk gets back?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Wish Punk a speedy recovery obviously, but I'm glad we don't have to have him with the belt yet, not looking forward to his inevitable reign of terror.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Tanahashi is definitely in the United States btw.
> 
> I watched this morning's NJPW event (which STILL had the big stars like Kazuchika Okada, Tetsuya Naito, and Jay White); but Hiroshi Tanahashi was absent on the show.
> 
> He'll most likely show up again on this upcoming Dynamite episode.


I think this makes the most sense given the shitty situation.

I like surprises, so Tanahashi being a surprise entrant in the battle royal would be fun. They better not pre-announce it if that is the plan.

My first thought was that Mox wins and keeps the belt warm as a former champ because Punk coming back and beating Mox would not hurt Mox, while Punk coming back and beating one of the others queued up to win the title for the first time like MJF or Wardlow absolutely could hurt them.

But now thinking through it more, having Tanahashi actually win the interim title would be surprising and it would guarantee that the original match with Punk does happen down the line with just as big if not bigger stakes. I guess it depends what the estimate is on Punk's recovery time and Tanahashi's realistic availability to be in the US a reasonable amount of time until Punk is back.

Several different ways they could go with this that works.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

I don't like the guy, but sucks that he's injured and hurt. Hope he recovers quickly and well. Really unfortunate timing.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Considering Tony Khan had Wardlow situated with Smart Mark Sterling of all people, this would be a great chance to correct course and capitalize on his momentum


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Now is the perfect chance to push Wardlow. Add MJF to the mix to carry the feud.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ghost Lantern said:


> This is a chance to book a new main event star.
> 
> I mean the belt on a guy like Caster, or Brody King. I know it sounds ridiculous but you could get mileage out of putting the belt on a up and coming talent and have another piece in your main events going forward.
> 
> We all know Mox, Bryan, MJF, and Wardlow will be champs or contenders. Why not elevate someone on the short term and play hot potato with the belt till Punk gets back?


Punk likes Hobbs. But he's still too green.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

Darkcarnage said:


> He hurt himself jumping into the crowd


Yeah, I just watch it again. He looked very concerned while waiting FTR music, then he touched his foot and limped a little bit. Good call.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> I think this makes the most sense given the shitty situation.
> 
> I like surprises, so Tanahashi being a surprise entrant in the battle royal would be fun. They better not pre-announce it if that is the plan.
> 
> ...


It also depends if NJPW is cool with Hiroshi Tanahashi missing out on the G1 Climax tournament coming up next month IF he ends up becoming the interim AEW World Champion.

They'd probably have to replace him with an AEW top star like Bryan Danielson in that tournament for a great compensatory replacement.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

The fans wanted him to win the Title. He finally does and he gets injured lol. So unreal


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Put the belt on Bryan.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

So I'm guessing Punk's gone for months. Hope he gets well soon.

Can we have Omega back now.


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

Wardlow for champ!


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Too soon for Wardlow.

The art of the slow build is lost nowdays.

There is no need to put the belt on him yet. Let him climb the ranks and give you a series of matches against Bryan, Mox, Page, and all the top contenders. These would all be viable undercard main event worthy matches. 

Meanwhile make a new star with the interim title. Wardlow will be a champ for sure but let anticipation build.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

That's worse than WCW hiring these old WWF guys to become Champ. Now we have old guys coming and their bodies breaking down after they become Champ. I predict the next wrestling company will be called Apex Airline Cosplay and the guys will come wrestling in walkers and will poop their pants. And that's how the match will be decided. Poop on a Poll presented by Amber Heard.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He was hella dramatic for that


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wolf Mark said:


> That's worse than WCW hiring these old WWF guys to become Champ. Now we have old guys coming and their bodies breaking down after they become Champ. I predict the next wrestling company will be called Apex Airline Cosplay and the guys will come wrestling in walkers and will poop their pants. And that's how the match will be decided. Poop on a Poll presented by Amber Heard.


Amber Heard is only 36 and has never been in the WWE. Let's strap her up!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Amber Heard is only 36 and has never been in the WWE. Let's strap her up!


She is definitely way more of a WWE character though.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532944033126813698
I gotta give Denise credit, this is a pretty funny tweet


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Kenny Omega vs Mox at Forbidden door then? Or hangman?


The defining story of AEW’s first 3 years? Count me in. 


Two Sheds said:


> Hopefully neither. I think the whole concept of Forbidden Door is AEW vs NJPW so I see a NJPW talent being a surprise entrant in the battle royal and winning. Like I said earlier, there is a good chance Tanahashi is still in the US so he makes the most sense here to me.


Winner will be facing Mox at a Dynanite to determine the interim champion who will defend against Tanahashi was my understanding.


Firefromthegods said:


> Would be a good way to begin the elite feud. As long as we don't give it to Cole


 Adam Cole sux k thxlol


zkorejo said:


> So I'm guessing Punk's gone for months. Hope he gets well soon.
> 
> Can we have Omega back now.


I can just hear Omega cutting a promo mocking another WWE guy for being unprofessional and getting hurt, a callback to that original promo he cut on Mox’s elbow injury back in the summer of 2019.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> The defining story of AEW’s first 3 years? Count me in.
> 
> Winner will be facing Mox at a Dynanite to determine the interim champion who will defend against Tanahashi was my understanding.
> Adam Cole sux k thxlol
> ...


It is weird that there seems to be about five different understandings about what was said on Rampage. Definitely sounds like Jericho and drugs were involved.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

JasmineAEW said:


> This is why you stack your roster. You never know when injuries will force your hand.
> 
> I hope Danielson isn’t involved in the interim title match. I want him to face Okada at “Forbidden Door” so much.


I couldn't agree more. AEW did a great job with their roster overall. Punk is down with an injury, you have multiple options; Danielson, Moxley, MJF, Joe, Cole, Hangman, Jericho. I want Danielson to win and fight Tanahashi or Okada at some point.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

It has to go to Danielson. It just does.

but knowing Tony, he will give it to Adam Cole.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Someone who can afford to lose to Punk in the unification match (not mjf, Danielson, wardlow). I have suggested Mox or Jericho. But this could be a chance to put someone over like Joe or Lee or Darby. Sting would be cool if he can work a singles match.

There are so many options really.


----------



## Mystic_King (Nov 21, 2016)

Vacant finally gonna have his 1st AEW title reign


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Geert Wilders said:


> It has to go to Danielson. It just does.
> 
> but knowing Tony, he will give it to Adam Cole.


Nah I think Moxley is winning


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

Why does that goof Choooooooooon Moxley get what amounts to a bye? If anybody deserves it, it is Hangman Page, the former champion. But they're probably going to put the title on the lumbering oaf.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mox is a perfect interim champion. Remember: the interim champion has to be someone worthy of main eventing the Forbidden Door PPV opposite Tanahashi. You absolutely can not just randomly decide to throw an up-and-comer into that match. It has to be a Punk, Mox, Bryan, Hangman, or Omega. Anything else, and you’re underselling the PPV.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Please not another fucking tournament.


----------



## zodiacF5 (Apr 3, 2017)

My eyes are rolling reading AEW neckbeards are trying to look cool by mentioning those NJPW jobber name


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

PG Punk said:


> Why does that goof Choooooooooon Moxley get what amounts to a bye? If anybody deserves it, it is Hangman Page, the former champion. But they're probably going to put the title on the lumbering oaf.


because it's fake and that's what Tony wants to do


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Mutant God said:


> It would be interesting if MJF just steals the title lol


Great idea. Have MJF take the AEW championship back from an ex-WWE guy. You can tell a story there. Much better than just having a random person as the interim champion. Punk is still going to be the AEW champion on paper (don't know how long he will be out for) and MJF gets to do his shtick. And when Punk does come back, have MJF eventually take the W to become the AEW champion.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> Honestly, I'd love if they go with Eddie, and this would really be the only way you could possibly have him hold it.
> 
> You could have him win the battle royal, you could have the Moxley match with all the history they have, and then when Punk returns you can have them rekindle their feud. MJF meanwhile can be kept away from it and continue to seethe in anger until Punk gets it back. I'd even keep him out of the battle royal by Tony suspending him after the promo.


Eddie/Jericho final 2 in the Battle Royal with Mox watching would make for a cool visual.

Any of these options make sense for me, from booking strength: Mox, Wardlow, Darby, Miro could all be world champs. 
Eddie i'm in if it's a short run, like till All Out.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Any excuse for CM Punk not to put over one of the younger guys.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Put britt and cole in a match, tournement winners winner will be champ, hope britt does it!!


----------



## zodiacF5 (Apr 3, 2017)

Somehow I feel MJF going to be the next champ.

And he will remain interim champ until Punk return


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

zodiacF5 said:


> My eyes are rolling reading AEW neckbeards are their look cool by mentioning those NJPW jobber name


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Damn, Punk's pulled a Finn Balor!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Imagine if they didn’t fuck up and have Cole win over Samoa Joe.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

I and many others on here saw this coming.. ...How many times h I said they need to keep the title off of brittle old CM Punk? He's looked thin and withered ever since the UFC beatings and yet Tony Khan just couldn't wait to put the strap on him for ratings.

One more off the bucket list for Tony Khan in his race to overtake Dixie Carter as the GOAT of crappy owners.



Hotdiggity11 said:


> CM Punk retiring in order to have a boxing match with Jake Paul. He will avenge those UFC losses!


I have a lot more respect for Punk than I ever will for sh*t stain Jake Paul. It hurts me to say this but Paul would manhandle Punk in any way he wanted.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm just glad that they're making an interim champion and not crowing a new champion and taking the belt off Punk. This is really how it should always be handled when a champion gets injured, depending on the severity of it that is, just crown an interim champion until the real champion gets back and have a match over the real belt.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

MJF disappears off TV for a month

Wardlow wins the battle royal, so the match will be Wardlow vs Moxley at the PPV.

For the finish of Wardlow vs Moxley there's a ref bump, MJF emerges from the crowd, and enters the ring.

He pulls out his dynamite diamond ring...

Gives it to Wardlow, nods, then walks off back into the crowd

Wardlow wins the title


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

IronMan8 said:


> MJF disappears off TV for a month
> 
> Wardlow wins the battle royal, so the match will be Wardlow vs Moxley at the PPV. Ref bump, MJF emerges from the crowd, enters the ring.
> 
> ...


I kinda like that, but a babyface MJF would mean that he was correct about AEW, and I’m not sure if that’s what you want. He can say the things he’s saying while being a heel because heels lie. But if he’s a babyface, he’s correct.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

I guess that´s what happens when you push young, green guys like Punk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Sucks to see for Punk after just winning the thing. If they're crowning an Interim Champion I would assume that means they think Punk isn't gonna be gone for too long, maybe a couple of months. Because if he's out for like 6 months I wouldn't think you would bother with the Interim thing.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

IronMan8 said:


> MJF disappears off TV for a month
> 
> Wardlow wins the battle royal, so the match will be Wardlow vs Moxley at the PPV.
> 
> ...


The winner of the battle royal will face Moxley later on that same night on Dynamite. Not on the PPV.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Definitely glad they're going with an interim title.

Punk's return pop is going to be insane. I'd have personally gone with MJF to win the belt but I can see that isn't going to happen, so I assume they'll go with Moxley.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> Sucks to see for Punk after just winning the thing. If they're crowning an Interim Champion I would assume that means they think Punk isn't gonna be gone for too long, maybe a couple of months. Because if he's out for like 6 months I wouldn't think you would bother with the Interim thing.


If it's just a broken foot he can probably be back by All Out. If he tore some ligaments or something it will be a lot longer.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@Chelsea I found Pyro on Reddit if you're still wondering what he's up to these days:







*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@Chelsea I found Pyro on Reddit if you're still wondering what he's up to these days:
> View attachment 123868
> *


Don't tell me he's watching AEDubya now after saying that only WWE matters or something like that 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@Chelsea I found Pyro on Reddit if you're still wondering what he's up to these days:
View attachment 123868
*


Chelsea said:


> Don't tell me he's watching AEDubya now after saying that only WWE matters or something like that 😂


*Read his title. He's there for Bryan/Punk/Mox (probably MJF) and fuck everyone else 🤣*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I remember him shitting on Bryan in 2018-19 even though he appreciated his in-ring ability. Good to see that he came to his senses apparently 🤣


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn, Pyro? Haven't heard that crazy guy's name in years around here. I remember his rants from way way way back in the day. What ever happened to him? Did he get banned on this forum or make a hasty exit? I'm not even finding his profile so I wasn't sure.


----------



## grumpygrumpalot (Nov 21, 2016)

Oh man, after posting in the CM Punk vs Tanahashi thread I was really looking forward for this match.
What a bummer.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Damn, Pyro? Haven't heard that crazy guy's name in years around here. I remember his rants from way way way back in the day. What ever happened to him? Did he get banned on this forum or make a hasty exit? I'm not even finding his profile so I wasn't sure.


No ban. Bailed when fiend dropped the title


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Firefromthegods said:


> No ban. Bailed when fiend dropped the title



At least he chose a very good reason to go on hiatus. I guess he didn't want to acknowledge our Tribal Chief.

_LOL_


Nowhere close to the worst meltdown I've heard or seen on here though.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hangman shouldn't have lost the title anyway, this is a mess. Just relinquish the title, fuck this interim champion shit. How long is he gonna be out?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Tana is not winning the belt lol. Mox is there because he's winning the belt. Don't overthink it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> At least he chose a very good reason to go on hiatus. I guess he didn't want to acknowledge our Tribal Chief.
> 
> _LOL_
> 
> ...


The upgrades probably played apart as well. About the time he left alot of people split


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Tana is not winning the belt lol. Mox is there because he's winning the belt. Don't overthink it.




There's a 98.2% that you are correct that AEW wouldn't possibly put their main title on a guy who would probably just catch the next airplane back to Japan.


Doesn't mean I'm not sweating that 1.8% chance that Tony Khancaine is on a special kinda high the day of the show though.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Firefromthegods said:


> The upgrades probably played apart as well. About the time he left alot of people split




By upgrades, you mean the downgrades? LOL. Since I never bothered much with most of the special features this forum used to have, it didn't bother me too much. Hell, I never even bought the "Premium Membership." 


I do miss the reputation system and being able to bet points on the outcomes of PPV matches though. That always added an element of fun and competitiveness to the forum that no longer exists.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Page shouldn't have lost.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PG Punk said:


> Why does that goof Choooooooooon Moxley get what amounts to a bye? If anybody deserves it, it is Hangman Page, the former champion. But they're probably going to put the title on the lumbering oaf.


Because he's undefeated and was second behind Punk? How is he a goof? Moxley is dope. This interim stuff is stupid though, even JD criticized it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> By upgrades, you mean the downgrades? LOL. Since I never bothered much with most of the special features this forum used to have, it didn't bother me too much. Hell, I never even bought the "Premium Membership."
> 
> 
> I do miss the reputation system and being able to bet points on the outcomes of PPV matches though. That always added an element of fun and competitiveness to the forum that no longer exists.


You missed the special invisible ink that doesn't get me the scariest thing to come from Canadian position of power. A strongly worded that's a fine how do you do


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

He shouldn't of been in a cold match at the start of the show anyway. And teaming with FTR when only a few months ago FTR was beating the shit out of him when he was feuding with MJF. Punk should of cut a 15 minute promo about his journey to the top etc. 

I know injuries can happen anytime but there's no way you'd book the guy in a cold 6 man with no heat and after that he was gone for the rest of the show.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

So how did punk get hurt?!


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Damn. What awful timing for AEW.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

zodiacF5 said:


> My eyes are rolling reading AEW neckbeards are their look cool by mentioning those NJPW jobber name


My eyes are rolling reading your incoherent babble.

-----

Sucks for Punk, and pretty shitty timing with everything that's going on, but this gives them a chance to have a short title run for someone who isn't quite ready for a long reign. They've got tons that they could choose from and it'll be interesting to see who they end up going with.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

dsnotgood said:


> So how did punk get hurt?!


jumping into the crowd apparently


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I kinda noticed on Dynamite he looked like he was in pain just walking to the ring


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Chris22 said:


> Hangman shouldn't have lost the title anyway, this is a mess. Just relinquish the title, fuck this interim champion shit. How long is he gonna be out?





Goku said:


> Page shouldn't have lost.


Page's reign was awful. As long as the interim champion isn't Cole, this is still better.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd rather they try the belt on someone who hadn't won it. But i wont be shocked if they give it to Moxley.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> I'd rather they try the belt on someone who hadn't won it. But i wont be shocked if they give it to Moxley.


Moxley would be fine as a two time champion


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Jedah said:


> Page's reign was awful. As long as the interim champion isn't Cole, this is still better.


Why so much hate on Cole? He’s over as hell, crowds love him, he can talk and work…


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

DrEagles said:


> Why so much hate on Cole? He’s over as hell, crowds love him, he can talk and work…


Crowds aren't supposed to love him. He's unambiguously a heel. He also looks like a small boy.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

As a big punk fan am gutted but he was so stupid for jumping in the crowd in the first place which clearly is where he got hurt.

Wardlow shouldn't get the belt yet. Keep building him up and give the title some time next year.

MJF shouldn't win it either. He needs to be the real champion for the first time not interim.

Personally think Miro would be perfect and would look like a monster carrying the belt.


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Wasn't Moxley's reign during Covid with no fans?


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Nothing Finer said:


> Crowds aren't supposed to love him. He's unambiguously a heel. He also looks like a small boy.


Crowds love a lot of heels. And Cole would look like Scott Hall if he came up in the 80s, 90s or even 00s, but thankfully the roided up drug crazy days are over. Shit loads of wrestlers are dead because of their lifestyle, so yea I’d take a good worker whose smaller in order to prevent them from dying early, terrible deaths like Scott just had lmao


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Nothing Finer said:


> Crowds aren't supposed to love him. He's unambiguously a heel. He also looks like a small boy.


You know a lot of small boys with goatees?


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

DrEagles said:


> Crowds love a lot of heels. And Cole would look like Scott Hall if he came up in the 80s, 90s or even 00s, but thankfully the roided up drug crazy days are over. Shit loads of wrestlers are dead because of their lifestyle, so yea I’d take a good worker whose smaller in order to prevent them from dying early, terrible deaths like Scott just had lmao


True, but the good ones don't play up to it with singalong entrances and catchphrases, baybay.

Adam Cole would look like Scott Hall. 🤣 



Sad Panda said:


> You know a lot of small boys with goatees?












Hope he doesn't see this or he might buy it for his next entrance.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

Booker of the year


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

DrEagles said:


> Why so much hate on Cole? He’s over as hell, crowds love him, he can talk and work…


I don't hate him. He's just not world champion material when there are much better options available. And he's overexposed. He's basically the exact same thing from NXT five years ago. It's boring.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

DrEagles said:


> Why so much hate on Cole? He’s over as hell, crowds love him, he can talk and work…


Because Cole is a B+ player and is built like a child


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

Adam Cole is a bitch 

I’m an Ashkenazi jew
If I dwarf you and feel like i could kill you with my bare hands, you shouldn’t be mentioned as a possible world heavyweight champion.

would love to see him fight anyone in a shoot. He’s probably a slapper. Fucking bitch


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

That sucks, he is Champion for 6 days


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

TonySirico said:


> Booker of the year


What's Booker T got to do with this?


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Interim title is so stupid... Why the fuck is a title like this needed. 

Why not simply took away the title from CM Punk if he is out longer


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

DrEagles said:


> Crowds love a lot of heels. And Cole would look like Scott Hall if he came up in the 80s, 90s or even 00s, but thankfully the roided up drug crazy days are over. Shit loads of wrestlers are dead because of their lifestyle, so yea I’d take a good worker whose smaller in order to prevent them from dying early, terrible deaths like Scott just had lmao


In no Era would Adam Cole ever look like Razor, PED's don't change your genetic makeup.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

Heath V said:


> In no Era would Adam Cole ever look like Razor, PED's don't change your genetic makeup.



no use replying to these nonlifting neckbeards who just don't fucking get it


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Heath V said:


> In no Era would Adam Cole ever look like Razor, PED's don't change your genetic makeup.


Exactly. And with PEDs you still gotta work hard in the gym. Cole would achieve nothing with PEDs


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Did he seriously get hurt all because he threw himself into the fans that one night?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

If Adam Cole was around in the 90's he'd be so hench Vince would rename him Adam Swole.


----------



## AlexPizzi (Aug 14, 2021)

chronoxiong said:


> Did he seriously get hurt all because he threw himself into the fans that one night?


It seems like it. When he was on the ramp waiting for FTR he kept feeling his foot and his face conveyed “ I messed up” and he limped after that. Then all botches in that match because his foot was messed up.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DrEagles said:


> Crowds love a lot of heels. And Cole would look like Scott Hall if he came up in the 80s, 90s or even 00s, but thankfully the roided up drug crazy days are over. Shit loads of wrestlers are dead because of their lifestyle, so yea I’d take a good worker whose smaller in order to prevent them from dying early, terrible deaths like Scott just had lmao



Scott's lifestyle didn't kill him. All of the kliq did the same shit he did and they're all still alive. Flair is still alive. A botched surgery killed Scott.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

DrEagles said:


> Crowds love a lot of heels. *And Cole would look like Scott Hall if he came up in the 80s, 90s or even 00s*, but thankfully the roided up drug crazy days are over. Shit loads of wrestlers are dead because of their lifestyle, so yea I’d take a good worker whose smaller in order to prevent them from dying early, terrible deaths like Scott just had lmao


LOL


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Scott's lifestyle didn't kill him. All of the kliq did the same shit he did and they're all still alive. Flair is still alive. A botched surgery killed Scott.


I'm pretty sure getting back on the drink in a hard way, isolating himself because of covid and a relapse and then collapsing and breaking his hip and lying on the floor for several days had something to do with it as well.. The hip surgery doesn't happen without the above circumstances.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> I'm pretty sure getting back on the drink in a hard way, isolating himself because of covid and a relapse and then collapsing and breaking his hip and lying on the floor for several days had something to do with it as well.. The hip surgery doesn't happen without the above circumstances.


And if a pretty routine surgery doesnt go awry he's still alive. Yes or no?


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> And if a pretty routine surgery doesnt go awry he's still alive. Yes or no?


If his body wasn't wrecked before this, maybe? Who knows where those clots were or what they came from. 

If he did survive the surgery, as strong as Scott was, he might have been in a wheelchair for the rest of his life. 

When your hip shatters like that, you've got other issues going on, and it's just a countdown clock for a slow painful death. 

-----

It's a routine surgery .. Surgery like that is never routine because it's dependent on the person and the state of the injury.

Shit went wrong outside of the control of the surgeons; they can't fully control blood clots in the body going to the heart and the brain. Things happen like that sometimes.

He was in bad enough shape his family decided to take him off life support after multiple strokes because otherwise he'd be nonfunctional. 

-----

If he hadn't gotten back on the drink and been isolated, he probably wouldn't have fallen. 

I feel bad for DDP who went over and found him like that, I feel bad for Scott and his family. 

But the circumstances prelude all of this.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Screw the interim. This is not kindergarden, strip Punk of the title, crown a new Champ with a tournament. And don't let Punk win the title again, he's too old.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Wolf Mark said:


> Screw the interim. This is not kindergarden, strip Punk of the title, crown a new Champ with a tournament. And don't let Punk win the title again, he's too old.


I agree interim is pure rubbish. Punk will come back and win so its worthless. If he is out for over a month then he gets stripped of title that's the way it goes. For me he has clearly been working injured since he came into aew. The many botches and lack of gas point to this. He hasn't got a broken foot either as he wouldnt be able to wrestle a match or walk on it so the broken bone thing is bullshit. Also the shitty hangman finisher point to fact he was injured going into that match. I think he was so embarrassed at the recent botches he has claimed kayfabe injury to take some time out and get in better shape as he knows he will just get shown up in future matches and he has won the title now. This won't go down well in the locker room I guess.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> View attachment 124022




Just needs a Pepsi tattoo somewhere. Harsh but sometimes the truth is the truth.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The conspiracy theorist in me thinks Punk isn’t hurt much at all, but what’s really going on is Punk isn’t confident enough in himself right now to put on a banger at Forbidden Door after all the botches he’s had.

AEW is known for high level work rate and if the champ can’t do it, then the fans will eventually turn on him and you can’t risk that.

So they took Punk off Forbidden Door to get someone in there that can deliver a match worthy of AEW/NJPW standards


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> The conspiracy theorist in me thinks Punk isn’t hurt much at all, but what’s really going on is Punk isn’t confident enough in himself right now to put on a banger at Forbidden Door after all the botches he’s had.
> 
> AEW is known for high level work rate and if the champ can’t do it, then the fans will eventually turn on him and you can’t risk that.
> 
> So they took Punk off Forbidden Door to get someone in there that can deliver a match worthy of AEW/NJPW standards


Bwahaha…I hope this is actually the reason.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Punk looks weak by jumping into the fans and getting injured. If that is enough to injure him, a simple powerbomb will make him dig six feet under. AEW got a weak champion.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Shaz Cena said:


> Punk looks weak by jumping into the fans and getting injured. If that is enough to injure him, a simple powerbomb will make him dig six feet under. AEW got a weak champion.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Shaz Cena said:


> Punk looks weak by jumping into the fans and getting injured. If that is enough to injure him, a simple powerbomb will make him dig six feet under. AEW got a weak champion.


Of course that wasn't the reason he got injured.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Geert Wilders said:


>


My man you made me eat my words so fast.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

thisissting said:


> I agree interim is pure rubbish. Punk will come back and win so its worthless. If he is out for over a month then he gets stripped of title that's the way it goes. For me he has clearly been working injured since he came into aew. The many botches and lack of gas point to this. He hasn't got a broken foot either as he wouldnt be able to wrestle a match or walk on it so the broken bone thing is bullshit. Also the shitty hangman finisher point to fact he was injured going into that match. I think he was so embarrassed at the recent botches he has claimed kayfabe injury to take some time out and get in better shape as he knows he will just get shown up in future matches and he has won the title now. This won't go down well in the locker room I guess.


He's too broken down in my opinion. Time to be part time like when Roddy Piper was working for WCW. Piper never won the title but they used his stardom well. He was a big part of WCW during the MNW.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Wolf Mark said:


> He's too broken down in my opinion. Time to be part time like when Roddy Piper was working for WCW. Piper never won the title but they used his stardom well. He was a big part of WCW during the MNW.


Think he made hogan pass out to the sleeper in wcw. What a legend!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Everyone was like summer of punk.. summer of mjf.. this is more like a summer of injuries. Seems like it will be a boring summer for wrestling. 

Omega still out, Punk out, Bryan probably out and Cody from E out too.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Well sucks for Punk, but let's face it he was an idiot for trying to do things like the buckshot lariat and other flying stuff. And apparently jumping in the god damn crowd. He needs to do an Austin post neck injury and just become a brawler/striker.

Mox will make a great interim champ. For my money he's barely put a foot wrong in AEW. Great on the mic and can really sell a fight and really good in the ring. His match vs Garcia was fantastic. Him vs Tana will be awesome.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Cody wrestles with a pec torn from the bone punk has a sore toe and can walk fine and takes 6 months off. Geez.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

thisissting said:


> Cody wrestles with a pec torn from the bone punk has a sore toe and can walk fine and takes 6 months off. Geez.


This is a dumb post. Punk literally wrestled with a broken leg LMAO. The point is he won’t continue wrestling with it. Is Cody gonna keep wrestling? No, he wrestled one match with and is gonna sit out to heal up now. Just like Punk.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

From Mike Johnson:

_No word yet on when CM Punk will have surgery on his foot. We are told that surgery was the only option as due to the nature of the injury, it likely wouldn't heal correctly without it.

In regard to rumors making the rounds that Bryan Danielson suffered a concussion at Double or Nothing, there's no confirmation that is the case officially. We are told that Danielson did get banged up during the Anarchy in the Arena match and won't be back in the ring until he's been cleared. 

Adam Cole, who was pulled from last week's Dynamite is also "banged up" as one source noted. We were told it's not any specific major issue but a few minor ones at the same time, so the decision was made to give him time to rest and heal up so as not to compound any issues down the line.

The belief is each will be back by The Forbidden Door PPV at the end of the month, if not sooner._


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Bosnian21 said:


> This is a dumb post. Punk literally wrestled with a broken leg LMAO. The point is he won’t continue wrestling with it. Is Cody gonna keep wrestling? No, he wrestled one match with and is gonna sit out to heal up now. Just like Punk.


How you know he has a broken leg? Codys injury was clear.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

3venflow said:


> From Mike Johnson:
> 
> _No word yet on when CM Punk will have surgery on his foot. We are told that surgery was the only option as due to the nature of the injury, it likely wouldn't heal correctly without it.
> 
> ...


Scorpio Sky is also injured too. They need to stop the stupid risk taking and wrestle more safely. Too much high flying and too many garbage matches going on.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Oh shit. Bryan getting a concussion doesn't sound good. I hope everything is and will be fine.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Don't worry you guys. Much like his many botches, it's actually subtle nuanced storytelling


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

thisissting said:


> Scorpio Sky is also injured too. They need to stop the stupid risk taking and wrestle more safely. Too much *high flying* and too many *garbage matches* going on.


Punk, Cody, and Scorpio did neither, and they still got injured. Shit happens to pro wrestlers, that's it.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Kalashnikov said:


> Punk, Cody, and Scorpio did neither, and they still got injured. Shit happens to pro wrestlers, that's it.


Punk was injured going to the top rope when it's clear those days are behind him. No doubt scorpio and Cole the same. No idea about cody I wouldnt watch wwe. Bryan went down during a stupid garbage match.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

2022 CM Punk is trashcan.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

He actually broke his foot jumping into the crowd lol


----------



## DetroitsFinest61 (7 mo ago)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Look in my eyes
> 
> What do you see?
> 
> I require surgery


Dont mean to laugh so hard because injuries are no good and i dont want anyone to be hurt but omg I’m crying with laughter right now. You won the internet with that one. LOL


----------



## Fred48 (12 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If they put it on Cole I'm gonna chop my pee pee off


 Thats funny but yeah Cole sucks!!!!


----------

